# Mercury Messenger webcam connection problem



## angie/artist (Jul 14, 2007)

Basically, my webcam was working perfectly using the Mercury Messenger,
until I used iChat for the first time.
Now, Mercury cannot connect to my webcam!

How can I fix this? 
-Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what kind of web cam is it? and have you tried reinstalling the web cam and the other messenger app yet?


----------



## angie/artist (Jul 14, 2007)

it's the webcam that is located in the macbook pro...
and yes i've tried deleting and reinstalling mercury...
but it saved all my settings from the previous time i had used it, it wasnt a cleared application


----------

